
Show HN: Interactive Mind Maps to Learn Anything - nikivi
https://learn-anything.xyz/learn-anything
======
grif-fin
The relieving joy of visualization. Nice.

Can you give a quick summary of how it works and what technologies and sources
you are using for generating the graph?

I will be checking the github.

EDIT: Looking at the source code and resources looks like a lot of manual
information gathering and hard coded URLs. Am I right or is there something
more automated and smart happening that I am missing?

